# Can you breed flowers on the beach?



## rubyy (Sep 16, 2013)

Because I literally have NO spare room anywhere in my town to even put 1 flower, my town is full of patterns, the only space I got is the beach, so can you breed flowers on the beach?


----------



## Kremdanieko (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes you can, I'm currently doing it now.


----------



## alexss79 (Sep 16, 2013)

ive done it...it works fine.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 16, 2013)

I do it. It protects them from random move ins and junk


----------



## oath2order (Sep 16, 2013)

Thankfully, yes you can.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!^-^


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

It'd be cool to do it on a private beach, but it's okay if you can't. ^_^


----------



## Inari (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow! Glad I found this thread! I too was wondering if flowers/hybrids can breed on the beach as I really want to fix patterns on many parts of my town, but breed flowers at the same time. Great to know!


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes. I've had orange roses growing like crazy on the beach.

Crazy!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 27, 2014)

I like to plant carnations there to keep them from making random dirt spots.


----------



## Mookie (Jun 27, 2014)

It's the best place for roses, so you can be pretty sure the reds that pop up in the middle of hybrids are hybrid red and not regular red planted by a villager.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yep, you can!


----------

